# Nitecore DS1, ES1, ES2, TM11



## gopajti (Aug 3, 2011)

Nitecore new flashlights,

TM11, 2000 lumen 







DS1, ES1, ES2






there is no more information available


----------



## Link Archer VI (Aug 3, 2011)

Ooooh, any more info available? Are those blue squares on the DS/ES series power/mode switch buttons?


----------



## regulator (Aug 3, 2011)

Interesting. Kinda looks like a Lupine. Need more info.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice. I like that theyre not going with the boring "tactical" look that all the manufacturers have been pumping out lately


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 3, 2011)

TM = toy monster? :thinking:.

I guess TM would be:

1. 3x XM-L
2. 4x XP-G
3. Powered by either xCR123, x18650 or x26650.

I like it. It's a compact fatty monster light.


----------



## fl0t (Aug 3, 2011)

They look so nice! My girlfriend says the first one looks cute.
Im guessing multiple CR123s or a proprietary battery. However, proprietary batteries is not the Nitecore style.


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a can of juice. Would be quite interesting to find out more....


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 3, 2011)

2000 Lumens . yeah Nitecore !  Gettin' right into HID range/


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 3, 2011)

hope one is powered by AAs.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## fl0t (Aug 4, 2011)

That is going to a nice thrower, not only flood.



 I gotta calm down the flashaholic nerve, I have looked at this thread about 50 times in the last 2 hours. I gotta have them!


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 4, 2011)

Triple XP-G before and now triple XM-L.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice design, i guess it has 3 18650 batteries!


----------



## cheetokhan (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm really liking the looks of the DS1, ES1,& ES2.


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 4, 2011)

The posted pics appear to have been taken at the Nitecore/Jetbeam booth at the Nanjing Outdoor Trade Show.

Any more sources of information concerning the same show?


----------



## Incidentalist (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, I'm interested to find out what that TM11 is running on. 

Any pics of Nitecores new AAA lights?


----------



## caesarkidd (Aug 5, 2011)

cheetokhan said:


> I'm really liking the looks of the DS1, ES1,& ES2.


 
same here . . . 
still wondering what's the blue buttons use for


----------



## tam17 (Aug 5, 2011)

gopajti said:


> _there is no more information available_



"Don't ask. If I tell you, I'll have to kill you." Like a quote from an old spy movie 

Gopajti, you never fail to deliver heavy doses of suspense and mystery to this forum  :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 5, 2011)

^Oh he knows allright...





>


̶D̶a̶t̶a̶

LORE!


----------



## gopajti (Aug 5, 2011)

(google translate)

*NiteCore ® TM11 *
World's smallest and lightest level of 2000 lumens flashlight
When the maximum power when using a long reach 1 hour.
Using three CREE XM-L LED
Built-in thermal protection prevents overheating flashlight
Compatible with a variety of power supply, use 18650 rechargeable batteries and CR123 batteries
Up into four 18650 batteries and 8 CR123 batteries to achieve long life
Flexible way of changing the battery, the minimum can even use a 18650 battery or two CR123 batteries
Innovative 2-stage switch designed to allow a button to achieve a variety of different functions (patented)
Switch button power indicator built, can prompt the remaining battery power (patented)
Battery indicator displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)
Head stainless steel protection ring to protect the torch from the original core damage


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

8x CR123!!!!! 
A time bomb on my hand......multiply by 8 in a high drain flashlight! :sick2:


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 5, 2011)

cheetokhan said:


> I'm really liking the looks of the DS1, ES1,& ES2.



Me too!

I want.

Any more info about it? I guess ES1 is a 1xCR123, while ES2 looks a 2xCR123...


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 5, 2011)

Depending on price, I'd be in for a TM11. Little hesitant about the 4x18650 bit, but since it has the voltage indicator I think I'll fuel it with AW IMR's and hopefully take the explosive edge off. I do hope that people understand what they're getting into though - 8xCR123's is no joke. If even one of them has a significantly different voltage...


----------



## tam17 (Aug 6, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> I guess ES1 is a 1xCR123, while ES2 looks a 2xCR123...



Then DS1 is 1xAA :naughty: 

Seems like a ZL SC51's opponent. I want, too!

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## carl (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome! I hope they come out with more side-switch models. I wish the Tiny Monster 11 was a bit smaller - maybe 3x18650.


----------



## fl0t (Aug 13, 2011)

Any updates? release dates?


----------



## okwchin (Aug 29, 2011)

carl said:


> Awesome! I hope they come out with more side-switch models. I wish the Tiny Monster 11 was a bit smaller - maybe 3x18650.


 
3x 18650 would be a fraction of an inch smaller in diameter, the 4x 18650 is a somewhat more efficient use of the size, and its an even number of cells. I can see this as the logic for going the 4x battery route. I guess we need to feel it in the hand to make a proper call....

*edit, having another look, this one does look seriously fat... cant even get their hand around it! Ok maybe this one is just padded out too far, becasue my triple 18650 is not fat at all.

I do look forward to this torch, the dual stage switch really is where it should be, im thinking of digital cameras here.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmmm so many 3x xmlz coming out to choose from.....


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 13, 2011)

link


----------



## gopajti (Sep 13, 2011)

Glenn7 said:


> link



more info

200lm (18h), 550lm (7.5h), 1100lm (3h), 2000lm (75m)
135mm (length), 60mm (head), 50mm (diameter), weight: 336g (excluding battery)


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 13, 2011)

interesting light but since i dont use Li/ion i wont buy it and 8 CR123 are a bit expensive to me, the other lights looking nice and its really great that more and more manufactors have actually nice looking models like Zebralight or Spark in their range, not all ugly tactical looking gun lights, they all look more or less the same! I like tiny look of the ES1


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the look of the DS1, ES1 and ES2. Hopefully we'll get an ETA soon.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, TM11 is very compact. Just a tad longer than a can of soda.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's some more info I found.....

Insert the battery into the battery positive direction toward the lamp battery, into four or 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion battery 8 (R) CR123 batteries and tighten Flashlight. In exceptional circumstances, the product section 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion battery 1-3 or 2-6 (R) CR123 batteries can keep working. However, due to reducing the number of battery will cause the output current of each cell increases lead to potential hazards (such as a battery explosion, rechargeable lithium-ion battery overload protection, etc.), or cause the product can not output the maximum brightness, so please try to avoid reducing the battery user number using the product. 
Note: After each load cell, the battery indicator in the button switch will blink reported battery voltage. Please refer to "Power Tips" section on lighting tips: The product is two-stage electronic switch (similar to the camera shutter button), users can press the switch according to the depth of state control different functions. 
This product has a daily pattern and ultra-bright mode two usage patterns, the flashlight off, the touch switch can enter daily patterns; re-press the switch to enter the super bright mode. 
In the flashlight off state: touch switch and a second to let go, a flashlight into the daily maintain a continuous lighting mode and tap the switch and hold more than one second, a flashlight into the daily pattern, let go after the flashlight turns off automatically (light illumination ) 
Re-press the switch and a second to let go, into the ultra-bright flashlight mode and light weight by switching to sustain and maintain more than one second, enter the ultra-bright flashlight mode, let go off automatically after the flashlight 

(Illumination) 
Close lighting / flashlight on the lock and unlock state lighting: 
Re-press the switch and a second to let go, torch lighting will turn off and enter standby mode. In standby mode, the torch will consume very little power to maintain the torch microcomputer work. Meanwhile, in the power indicator on the button will flash once every three seconds to prompt the user for the location of a flashlight. 
Opening in the torch lighting conditions: 
Re-press the switch and hold more than one second, torch lighting will turn off and enter the locked state. In the locked state, consume almost no battery flashlight, and the switch is locked. In the locked state, the torch will not accidentally touch the switch and turned on. A second quick with the switch (by weight can be) three times can be unlocked. 
Note: In each state into the lock, the power indicator in the button switch will blink reported battery voltage. Please refer to "Power Tips" section daily mode in the daily mode, brightness adjustment, each touch a switch, torch light according to the "low light - the light - highlight" change the brightness and memory. 

With strobe flashlight turned on in the state, rapid weight by two switches, flashlight will open Baoshan. Re-press the switch again, the torch will be shut down and exit Baoshan. 

Battery indicator When the flashlight on, and nearly half of the remaining battery power when the switch button in the red power indicator will flash once every 2 seconds to prompt the user. 
When the flashlight on and when the battery is nearly depleted in the red power switch button LED will flash to prompt the user in quick succession. 
When the battery each time to enter the locked state or when the switch button in the battery indicator will flash red to indicate battery voltage (accurate to ± 0.1V). For example, the battery voltage of 4.2V when the lights will flash 4 times, pause one second and then flashes 2 times to indicate 4.2V 
Calorie control because TM11 size is very small, long hours of work in the ultra-bright mode cause rapid temperature rise, which led to hot Flashlight user discomfort. So we do not recommend users to use super bright mode for a long time. TM11 has a temperature protection function, the temperature in the flashlight up to 60 degrees Celsius (the maximum temperature of the body), TM11 will automatically reduce the output power to prevent the temperature continues to rise. 

Note: The torch is in high temperature, do not torch into cold water (or any liquid) in the cooling. As the air pressure inside and outside because of the differences will result in approximately 10 meters deep of water pressure, water and flashlight will cause damage. 

Replace the battery when the battery is located in the red power indicator toggle button will flash in rapid succession, flashlight dimming or even be the case can not be dimming. At this point, should be replaced. 

Please torch maintenance every six months with a soft cloth to clean the torch Luo teeth and teeth with silicone oil lubrication Luo. 

Warning 
1 in accordance with the battery toward the positive direction into the lamp, or may damage the torch. 
2. Do not mix rechargeable and disposable batteries 
3. Do not mix different types or brands of batteries 
4 Do not mix different levels of lithium rechargeable battery 
5 Do not use non-rechargeable lithium-ion battery protection circuit. 
6. This product does not support without a protection circuit 18650 lithium rechargeable battery. Protection circuit such as load without lithium rechargeable battery 18650 battery length will be too short because you can not use.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Still no info about those three less fiery Nitecores? :thinking:


----------



## swan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Gopajti ,you always have the good oil, these look fantastic. Sysmax really are producing great stuff.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't afford to be a CPF member. There's temptation around every corner. 

At least I already have the 18650s. :shakehead


----------



## bullterrier (Sep 16, 2011)

what price range do we talk about?


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 16, 2011)

TM11 was mentioned @ $175 then removed rumors have said $250ish


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the looks and potential of the ES2, what do you think 1x18650 and 2x123 and the blue buttons cycle the output either up or down, hopefully some shortcuts to low and max in there somewhere as well.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 16, 2011)

The 3 small lights have the shark fins like the Zebralight if u look close, they look a bit like SC51  they have something unique, i think i will buy one


----------



## spankone (Sep 16, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I like the looks and potential of the ES2, what do you think 1x18650 and 2x123 and the blue buttons cycle the output either up or down, hopefully some shortcuts to low and max in there somewhere as well.


 
I would hazard a guess and say the 

DS1= 1xAA 
ES1= 1xcr123
ES2= 1x18650 or 2xcr123. 

That's my guess judging by size and previous nitecore names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saypat (Sep 16, 2011)

why do they make us wait, and wait, and wait? I'm a buyer yesterday!


----------



## saypat (Sep 16, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> I can't afford to be a CPF member. There's temptation around every corner.
> 
> Revealing your feeling is the beginning of healing.


----------



## spankone (Sep 16, 2011)

saypat said:


> why do they make us wait, and wait, and wait? I'm a buyer yesterday!


 
Good marketing it builds hype and anticipation. 

But yeh I agree I wants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamaster (Sep 20, 2011)

200 lumen low huh? Guess I won't be using THAT light as a night light.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 20, 2011)

saypat said:


> varuscelli said:
> 
> 
> > I can't afford to be a CPF member. There's temptation around every corner.
> ...


 
Yes, thank you for that...  



Dreamaster said:


> 200 lumen low huh? Guess I won't be using THAT light as a night light.


 
I don't whether it could have been done, but I kind of like thinking about the possibility of this one in a NiteCore infinitely variable brightness version. Get it down to a low low and it seems like it could potentially run for a long, long time. But perhaps there are design impracticalities for such things in a light like this. :shrug:


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like the TM11 can only use botton top cells but I might be wrong.


----------



## fl0t (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know but I feel that the threads between the head and the battery tube on the TM11 are too few. According to the photos on the german website.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 21, 2011)

http://nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=28


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 21, 2011)

gopajti said:


> http://nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=28


 
Thanks for the link "again" it seems you always have good link, call you the link master. 

That is a nice page of photos and info NC put together there, when I first read BJ's sneak peak page on CPFM I was really happy about the price of the TM11 but it seems the rumors are the price has changed now but I'm still getting one.

The weather is getting colder and I'll be breaking out the coats and jackets soon and the TM11 will be perfect in a coat pocket, can't wait to see people's reactions to pulling that many lumens out of my coat pocket. oo:


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dreamaster said:


> 200 lumen low huh? Guess I won't be using THAT light as a night light.



I've always wondered why they couldn't just add another low (2lm~5lm) in there or maybe a 30lm? 200lm is way too much even for walking the dog!


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 21, 2011)

damn...just saw all the specs and gifs from their site. Where do i send paypal?


----------



## gopajti (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 22, 2011)

On the light not on the chick. .


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 22, 2011)

on the finger


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking at the inside head design it looks as thought Redilast 18650's should work, hopefully there is room for 3100mah.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fingernail barnacles are getting out of control!

Info on the single cell lights?


----------



## tam17 (Sep 22, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Info on the single cell lights?



My local distributor asked Sysmax folks what's the story about those lights, and their answer was: "Just wait and you'll see"... 

1*AA, please!!!

Tam


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 23, 2011)

I will be getting my hands on the TM11 tonight. I will be making a video, and then they will be letting me take it home to use and do a preview on. So, in the next day or two I'll be getting that up with lots of pictures and my take on the light.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 23, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I will be getting my hands on the TM11 tonight. I will be making a video, and then they will be letting me take it home to use and do a preview on. So, in the next day or two I'll be getting that up with lots of pictures and my take on the light.


 
Good for you, Rob! I look forward to your video and your take. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Sep 23, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> I will be getting my hands on the TM11 tonight. I will be making a video, and then they will be letting me take it home to use and do a preview on. So, in the next day or two I'll be getting that up with lots of pictures and my take on the light.




Nice!!!!!!!! I can't Wait!


----------



## spankone (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm keen to know more about the es2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullterrier (Sep 23, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Good for you, Rob! I look forward to your video and your take. :thumbsup:


 
+1


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 23, 2011)

spankone said:


> I'm keen to know more about the es2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me to, I have lots of interest in the TM11 but about equal or maybe even more with the ES2, can't wait to see your impressions Rob.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, just got back from LJ. Made the video and I have the sample light that NiteCore sent. Pretty dawgone impressive. It's too late for me to make up a full post about it tonight, but will get one up in the next day or two. Until then, here are a few teaser pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## 276 (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW that's shorter than i thought.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Rob do you have any Redilast 18650 2900mah and 3100mah you can try, I'm curious if they work or fit in the TM11.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 24, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks for the pics Rob do you have any Redilast 18650 2900mah and 3100mah you can try, I'm curious if they work or fit in the TM11.



Hey Jason. Unfortunately I don't have those cells. I do have JETBeam 2300mah, AW 2200mah, and Ultrfire 3000mah. They are all protected cells and they all work fine. In fact, on the light and in the user manual....it says to use only protected cells when using 18650's.

I am going to try and get my preview post up by tonight, but most likely not till tomorrow night. My son has indoor soccer later this morning, and then I am doing lunch with a couple of fellow CPFr's (Blades and Flying Turtle). I am looking forward to that. I get together with Flying Turtle on a regular basis, but this will be the first time I get to meet Blades. I will surprise them with this light.

I want to get some outdoor beam and comparison shots also, but it is raining here. Hopefully it will let up enough for me to get some tonight.

Have a good day.

Rob


----------



## swan (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Rob, love the the pic of the tiny monster next to the tk 35 .


----------



## Shooter21 (Sep 24, 2011)

gopajti said:


>


 i hope she comes with the light


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 25, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hey Jason. Unfortunately I don't have those cells. I do have JETBeam 2300mah, AW 2200mah, and Ultrfire 3000mah. They are all protected cells and they all work fine. In fact, on the light and in the user manual....it says to use only protected cells when using 18650's.
> 
> Rob



Thanks for the effort I watched the video at Lightjunction and it looks like there is some extra room in the battery tubes to hold a larger battery than the Jetbeam 18650, if Nitecore measured the 1hr 15min runtime using 2300mah battery's then using 2900 or 3100mah Redilast battery's should significantly increase runtime. 

For example if you use 2900mah battery's instead of the 2300mah the 600mah difference is multiplied by 4 for an additional 2400mah so it's like having 5x18650 instead of 4, if the 3100mah Redilast fit then the increase would be that much greater. 

First it all comes down to A. Will they fit, at first glance it almost looks like they will and B. will the raised flat positive contact surface on the Redilast battery make contact with the brass ring inside the head of the light (if in fact that is where the battery makes contact I'm just assuming).

I would really like to figure this out because I'm going to order some more 18650's, I have all the battery's mentioned and could wait to see myself and I guess that is what I will have to do unless someone with a sample has some Redilast. It's not a problem waiting but you know how it is I would like to have the exact battery's I'm going to use with the TM11 when the light arrives.


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 25, 2011)

Some quite bizarre pics here


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 25, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> Some quite bizarre pics here


 
Well, they certainly give an interesting frame of reference for size...especially if you're a firefighter. :shrug:


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 25, 2011)

Glenn7 said:


> TM11 was mentioned @ $175 then removed rumors have said $250ish


 
Too bad the price on the TM11 jumped up so much from the original estimated cost (roughly 50 percent higher than what was initially posted). I'm sure that the preorder cost of $260 it's competitively priced for what looks like very nice quality and exceptional performance...but it's certainly a bit higher than I had hoped to see. I'm guessing what happened was that perhaps a wholesale price got posted inadvertently.


----------



## spankone (Sep 27, 2011)

Do we have any info on the es2 yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

I got my shipping info today for my TM11, first thing I will do is try the Redilast 2900 and 3100mah's.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 29, 2011)

any news about the 3 small lights yet?


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> any news about the 3 small lights yet?



I sent a email to Nitecore, hopefully they respond with a release time frame.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 29, 2011)

Got my shipping notice yesterday too he he (laughs like a school girl) can't wait.....


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

Glenn7 said:


> Got my shipping notice yesterday too he he (laughs like a school girl) can't wait.....


 
Stop it -- you're embarrassing us... :nana:


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just getting in touch with my inner school girl..... Dang these lights.
I suppose we embarras ourselves enough walking around with a differant light each day and when quiried we rattlie off like a nerd servont Ti xp XML 4.2amps drop in custom one of a kind triple quad mc clickie piston ixp8 trit HAIII thermal lithium protected SST90 nipple and double decaf with a twist of lemon and a partridge in a pear tree - and that's if you can get all that out before their eyes glaze over and you have lost them.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha! Too funny, Glenn. 

Yeah, you're right about being walking, talking advertisements for the latest in flashlight technology. I find I start getting the glazed look from most folks once I get much beyond the words "LED flashlight." But the few who stay interested are usually the ones worth talking to in more detail. The hardest thing is trying to explain how a flashlight can be worth $200-plus when they can pick something up at the local store for $6... 
:candle:


----------



## gopajti (Sep 30, 2011)

SYSMAX, Nitecore TM11 video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ipGhJMESE


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: NiteCore DS1, ES1, ES2, TM11*

SYSMAX/NiteCore should be choosing models/spokesmodels with larger hands. The ritualistic dainty woman approach makes the Tiny Monster look bigger than it probably really is, which seems like the reverse of the message they'd want to get across. I guess there's an overpowering cultural need to sell using women. Shaq seems to be pretty much free these days...maybe they should bring him on board. 

A Tiny Monster Meets A Big Monster


----------



## tam17 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like Shaq got himself a nice pocketable EDC

Still nothing about the small lights...

Tam


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 30, 2011)

gopajti said:


> SYSMAX, Nitecore TM11 video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ipGhJMESE



My video is much better....:tinfoil: My hands are much prettier than hers


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 30, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> My video is much better....:tinfoil: My hands are much prettier than hers



Rob her hands may be pretty but yours is a little more (emotional involved) so right now you still own the worlds best TM11 video.

I should have mine tomorrow but I did want to ask about the UI to clear some things up.

First can you select a lower mode from turbo mode or is the lower modes only available in the Daily mode?

Next in her video memory was mentioned so from Daily mode if you half press until you reach 500lmn and then turn the light off when you turn the light back on in Daily mode will it light up in 500 lumen or 1100lmn, in other words is the memory only in the "sub levels" or is the last level used in Daily mode memorized? I hope my question makes some since.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 30, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Rob her hands may be pretty but yours is a little more (emotional involved) so right now you still own the worlds best TM11 video.
> 
> *Aw, jeepers... Thanks Jason!*
> 
> ...


----------



## gopajti (Sep 30, 2011)

TM11 vs TK35
http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=146&b=83

TM11 vs RRT3 (3XML)
http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=146&b=145

TM11 vs TK70
http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=146&b=125


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 30, 2011)

gopajti said:


> TM11 vs TK35
> http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=146&b=83
> 
> TM11 vs RRT3 (3XML)
> ...



What a cool page and easy way to compare beamshots, that is the first time I've seen it.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Oct 1, 2011)

I got my TM11 today! I got mix feelings....

It is that bright? Yes but 2000lumen I don't think so! I will prove this later. It's definitely not as bright as the DRY 3*XML 3 mode 4A CW version. The tint is also a bit yellowish at the hotspot. The DRY tint is 100% white. Worth 3 times the price? Hmmmm depends on what your priority is. I will do some beam-shots tonight! 

The UI is unique and nice though.


----------



## Jeff E. (Oct 1, 2011)

gopajti,

Thanks for those links! Those three lights are the *exact *lights on my short list of ones I am considering. My current brightest light is the 630 lumen TK40, so I'm trying to decided which light to buy to be the big daddy in my collection!


----------



## Jeff E. (Oct 1, 2011)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I got my TM11 today! I got mix feelings....
> 
> It is that bright? Yes but 2000lumen I don't think so! I will prove this later. It's definitely not as bright as the DRY 3*XML 3 mode 4A CW version. The tint is also a bit yellowish at the hotspot. The DRY tint is 100% white. Worth 3 times the price? Hmmmm depends on what your priority is. I will do some beam-shots tonight!
> 
> The UI is unique and nice though.


 
Looking forward to seeing your beam shots and getting more input from you!


----------



## 276 (Oct 2, 2011)

i got a question for anyone who has one is the red light supposed to blink when the light is off or is there something wrong with mine and i did try it with fresh 18650's and CR123. the only times its supposed to do so is if the battery's are at 50% or if in locator mode but what turns off locator mode


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 2, 2011)

276 said:


> i got a question for anyone who has one is the red light supposed to blink when the light is off or is there something wrong with mine and i did try it with fresh 18650's and CR123. the only times its supposed to do so is if the battery's are at 50% or if in locator mode but what turns off locator mode


 
I think that's just standby mode (one blink every three seconds) and is supposed to assist in locating the light in the dark when it's on standby. To turn if off completely (no blinking red light), you have to put it in lockout mode. It's in the manual that got posted under Standby Mode / Lockout and Unlock Functions. Just be sure to read how to take it out of lockout mode, too.


----------



## JHCANDLEPOWER (Oct 2, 2011)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I got my TM11 today! I got mix feelings....
> 
> It is that bright? Yes but 2000lumen I don't think so! I will prove this later. It's definitely not as bright as the DRY 3*XML 3 mode 4A CW version. The tint is also a bit yellowish at the hotspot. The DRY tint is 100% white. Worth 3 times the price? Hmmmm depends on what your priority is. I will do some beam-shots tonight!
> 
> The UI is unique and nice though.


 
Looking forward to your review. Especially comparing the DM11 to the DRY. Can I make a request to see how long it takes to reach 75% max output for each one (even if it's in bursts). Wanting to see if the extra battery requirement and price is worth it for the TM11.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 2, 2011)

I got mine as well today and to me it looks like 2000 lumens is accurate but I don't have any other 2000lm light's to compare.

Redilast battery's do fit,  you can use either the 2900mah or 3100mah. If fact even with the 3100mah installed there is room left so if we ever get a slightly wider 18650 from Redilast it would fit as well.

Tint on mine is very similar to other XM-L light's I own, white and yellow and very similar to tint on my Olight SR51, I really like this tint it beats a blue or purple any day and it's not green. I'm very pleased and Tiny Monster is a good description, it may take me some time getting use to the UI I've never owned anything like it.

It is very easily turned on so I will be using the the lockout when carrying it in the holster or coat pocket, luckily the lockout procedure is very easy and won't add much more hassle, when the light is on hold the button down for a second and it will turn off and flash indicating lockout successful, to turn it back on just tap the button 3 times and it's back on.


----------



## 276 (Oct 2, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> I think that's just standby mode (one blink every three seconds) and is supposed to assist in locating the light in the dark when it's on standby. To turn if off completely (no blinking red light), you have to put it in lockout mode. It's in the manual that got posted under Standby Mode / Lockout and Unlock Functions. Just be sure to read how to take it out of lockout mode, too.



yea i read that part just want to make sure nothing is wrong, not used to having a light with locator beacon on without having the ability to turn it off without going to lockout mode.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 2, 2011)

276 said:


> yea i read that part just want to make sure nothing is wrong, not used to having a light with locator beacon on without having the ability to turn it off without going to lockout mode.


 
Yeah, it does seem a bit odd...but I guess I can see the logic behind it at the same time.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 2, 2011)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I got my TM11 today! I got mix feelings....
> 
> It is that bright? Yes but 2000lumen I don't think so! I will prove this later. It's definitely not as bright as the DRY 3*XML 3 mode 4A CW version. The tint is also a bit yellowish at the hotspot. The DRY tint is 100% white. Worth 3 times the price? Hmmmm depends on what your priority is. I will do some beam-shots tonight!
> 
> The UI is unique and nice though.


 
What batteries are you using? 
I have noticed a big difference in output with these in a firesword that takes 4x 18650, much brighter and whiter than with my other cheaper batteries, even 1 average/poor battery makes a duller output.


----------



## spankone (Oct 3, 2011)

Any news on the ed2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2100 (Oct 3, 2011)

Glenn7 said:


> What batteries are you using?
> I have noticed a big difference in output with these in a firesword that takes 4x 18650, much brighter and whiter than with my other cheaper batteries, even 1 average/poor battery makes a duller output.



The DRY is using 3 cells which is 1 less than the TM11 and his previous beamshots on the DRY do show it to be performing on par, so no reason why the stuff he has can't put out the juice with 4 in parallel. But it's an unfair comparison, the DRY is stupid bright, and on a ceiling bounce say it gets 250 lux on the meter and the TK70 gets ~ 215. And if you can cool the DRY enough with cold airflow (winter, outside), it can do 290 lux. I have done a youtube video on it with a 3 minute run (vs the TK70)

The TM11 is way sexier though.  But i'd like more info on it first.....and see if there are any reliability issues.

Vinhnhguen can do reflected ceiling bounce with the SR91, DRY, SR3800, TM11 etc....


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 3, 2011)

No comparison IMO, there is way more to a light than what's the brightest - if you read cnqualitygoods website you will see they say don't run it for more than 1 min on turbo.
I have heard that the plastic battery holder melts under the load from someone who owns one, so its more of a cheap wow toy than a quality piece of kit.


----------



## 2100 (Oct 3, 2011)

Glenn7, 
Haven't read that, you must have misread it. For that case the battery holder arrived broken once, the user modded it and it worked, but that's about it. Replacement is not a problem because of support from 3 places. Manafont stocks it as well. The neutral has been my bedside light (reflected on the ceiling), i think i have taken out/replaced the cells in the battery holder like >50 times now? (lost count). Replacement switches/drivers are just at a few dollars cost, it can run for years and years if you stock things up. Don't let 1 incident spoil the show, similarly I am still interested in the TM11 even with 2 reports of the same symptom on the same issue. I also had 1 issue with the TK70 which required sending back to the dealer. 

It's not exactly a wow toy (which triple XM-L does 3C and 5A3 anyway, totally zero...there's 7C also) and it's not as bad as it seems (i ordered the 4th DRY last week). I have tested triple XM-Ls for quite a while (i've got 8 of them), one scenario i can provide is that in a cold country the DRY/TM11 can definitely survive 15 mins in -25 deg C, zero wind, the dry chassis was at 52 deg C. I went as far as dry ice plus 6A to the emitters, but that's for fun.

The good thing about triple XM-Ls like the TM11/DRY/JB/Fenix is that it is extremely efficient even at 1000 lumens because it is spread over 3 emitters. I have my collection of nice lights from Jetbeam/Fenix/Dereelight/etc as well (since you touched on components breaking : the RRT-2 is supposed to be nearly unbreakable and that form factor is optimised for strength actually, and yes i need that for a particular use in another country http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX7Lwkdka-8) ....but the DRY occupies a place in my heart. 

Still looking around to see if i want to get a Nitecore. Coz I really love coke can lights and the TM11 is a coke can.  I was actually that close to ordering the TM11 (was also considering the RRT-3 XM-L) because i could get it from my usual place at just over 200 bucks shipped, but just found out that my currency exchange rate with USD suddenly jumped nearly 10% in 3 weeks from early Sep. Already at the Paypal "Send Money" page and then i saw the exchange rate.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 3, 2011)

2100 said:


> The TM11 is way sexier though.  But i'd like more info on it first.....and see if there are any reliability issues.


 


2100 said:


> Glenn7,
> ...similarly I am still interested in the TM11 even with 2 reports of driver having issue.



Until we figure out what's going on, I don't want to make too large an issue of this, but you guys should take a look at posts 64, 66, and 68 (so far) in this thread. 

2100, it looks like you already posted in that thread, so you've seen the the concerns that are being discussed, I believe. But with three of us reporting similar behavior with the TM11, it looks to me like there are some issues with it (maybe a glitchy batch, maybe something more). 

NiteCore TM11 Preview (Lot's of Pictures)


----------



## 2100 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah varuscelli, i saw AW2200s being used as well. But i assume you guys managed to confirm that your cells are indeed healthy? Say, used on other lights and/or confirmed with a DMM?


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 3, 2011)

2100 said:


> Yeah varuscelli, i saw AW2200s being used as well. But i assume you guys managed to confirm that your cells are indeed healthy? Say, used on other lights and/or confirmed with a DMM?



In my case it's with what seem to be healthy AW 2200s, confirmed both with use in other lights and with a DMM. Freshly charged on a Pila charger, I get 4.18V across the board with the four I'm using in the TM11. 

I use my AW 2200s batteries somewhat sparingly, but I've tested them in five other lights. 

I've also got a couple of Redilast 3100s that I've had for only about three weeks that I use in another light, and I'm charging two more of those that received today. I'll test with those, too, and see if I get the same behavior from the TM11.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope these are just isolated problems or just battery gliches - where did the lights you guys buy from - now I'm a little worried.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't want to junk up this whole Nitecore thread because we are discussing the TM11 issues in another thread but I tried AW 2200, Redilast 2900 and 3100 and Eagletac 2400mah plus fresh primarys and all had the same problem. I don't want to junk it up but others should be aware if there not following the other thread, in fact maybe we should just start a "TM11 issues" thread because I don't think this problem is going to be just isolated, unfortunately.


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 3, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I don't want to junk up this whole Nitecore thread because we are discussing the TM11 issues in another thread but I tried AW 2200, Redilast 2900 and 3100 and Eagletac 2400mah plus fresh primarys and all had the same problem. I don't want to junk it up but others should be aware if there not following the other thread, in fact maybe we should just start a "TM11 issues" thread because I don't think this problem is going to be just isolated, unfortunately.



Yeah, I don't know where the discussion should go, either. But certainly you, me and Alex/267 all seem to be experiencing the same thing from what I think is the same batch of lights.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 3, 2011)

I set up a thread below maybe you guys can copy your original "issue" post and paste it there.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ore-TM11-malfunctioning&p=3761660#post3761660


----------



## tam17 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore DS1, ES1, ES2 ?*

Any news on DS/ES series yet?

I can't believe that Nitecore doesn't keep even their distributors informed on upcoming releases...

Tam


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Nitecore DS1, ES1, ES2 ?*

I know this sounds weird but I emailed Nitecore the question when would the DS1, ES1 and ES2 be released they first replied and asked me for a link to the place I seen this info, well I gave this thread link of course. 

Ok here is the weird part today they sent me a email telling me thanks for the link but they said "those are not our products". :thinking:

I sent a reply and ask if they could clarify because it says Nitecore on the light's and the info came along with the TM11 info, I will wait for that email.

On a side note even though I got a weird answer this is the third or fourth time I have emailed NC and I've always had a near immediate response within 12hrs, that's about as a good as it get's that I've seen from a manufacturer themselves. :thumbsup:

Edit- I got another response from NC it's seems confirmed those are not Nitecore light's.


----------



## tam17 (Oct 9, 2011)

That sounds weird indeed, b/c my local distributor inquired officially about DS/ES series and received a response email from NC where they stated that those lights aren't released yet, so he should wait for a while and he'd be pleasantly surprised. Who knows what happened in the meantime...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 9, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> I know this sounds weird but I emailed Nitecore the question when would the DS1, ES1 and ES2 be released they first replied and asked me for a link to the place I seen this info, well I gave this thread link of course.
> 
> Ok here is the weird part today they sent me a email telling me thanks for the link but they said "those are not our products". :thinking:
> 
> ...



Interesting responses!

In trying to observe a few things in some of the photos of the new (or supposedly new) NiteCore lights: 

One of the interesting things is that these two photos sure seem to have been taken on the same glass countertop. The lighting to the right side of each of the two photos below seems to have the same color characteristics. 

Even the corner of the literature seen below the glass in the top photo (DS1, ES1, ES2) looks similar. And in the bottom photo of the TM11, to the right side of the photo it looks like you can see the head and reflection of what seems to be the DS1 or one of the other two light. 

Those bits of image evidence don't necessarily prove anything, since there are so many clever photo manipulators out there, but if it was a manipulation it was pretty well done. The three other lights even have "NITECORE" on the side (although that still isn't definitive proof in terms of possible photo fakes). Still, it's hard to imagine the motivation of someone wanting to fake these given the somewhat limited overall social relevance...unless they've just got some extra time to kill and want to torment flashlight aficionados around the world. :shrug:


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 9, 2011)

It's also kind of funny (and correct me if I'm wrong about this) that none of dealers in the CPF Marketplace seem to be talking about the DS1, ES1 or ES2...even when asked. Maybe they've all just been requested to keep it quiet.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well hopefully Nitecore didn't just lie to me to keep things quite for whatever reason, they told me someone had faked their name on the light's and they said that happens from time to time... sorry but that just don't add up like varuscelli pointed out about the glass, I mean who else can make light's like that and if they can why would they falsely use the Nitecore name, those appear to be quality light's and the knurling even looks Nitecore..idk


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know its an old thread to drag up but when I read batteryjunction's news letter and they mentioned the new "explorer" models I instantly thought of this thread.


----------



## tam17 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep us informed, Glenn7. There are at least three persons in this forum interested in those lights 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 31, 2012)

On Saturday 1/14/2012 I went to dinner with the people from LightJunction. They had 3 guests from Sysmax there and they showed me these lights. The engineer who designed and developed these lights was very proud of what he had created, and for good reason. These are some really nice lights. He said that they were going to be announced at the shot show and released sometime in March. He let me take a picture of the smallest one to compare against a Zebralight SC31. Their light is even shorter than the SC31,, but has a more diffuse beam. Somehow I lost the picture file :shrug:. Anyway, I have had my hands on these lights, and yes they are way cool. I will be getting one of these lights when they come out. The only thing I have to prove that I met with these people is a scan of the business card that the Sales Director gave me.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 31, 2012)

How's the UI work ?


----------



## varuscelli (Jan 31, 2012)

bondr006 said:


> ...The only thing I have to prove that I met with these people is a scan of the business card that the Sales Director gave me.



I'm sorry, but I'm afraid we'll need another YouTube video...of the dinner this time.


----------



## varuscelli (Jan 31, 2012)

Repeat -- sorry.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aparantly it has two buttons side by side, one turns the light off and on the other adjusts the output levels and between the two buttons is an indicator led to show battery level.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 1, 2012)

That sounds like I needs one oo:


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 1, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> How's the UI work ?



They told me that I cannot give any details about the lights until they announce it.


----------



## tam17 (Feb 1, 2012)

If it happens to be 1xAA with max output over 200lm and gimmick-free UI, I'm getting one. Time to alert my NC distributor.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 1, 2012)

bondr006 said:


> They told me that I cannot give any details about the lights until they announce it.



 awwwwwh I understand, I'll probably wait for the review to come out before getting one


----------



## tam17 (Mar 11, 2012)

Finally...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loTA6bA6Kk8

Can't wait to see official specs.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 11, 2012)

But even more exiting to me is the TM15 and the TM 20 I see in the back ground, I wonder what the one in the middle is TM17 & 1/2


----------



## cue003 (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks interesting.



tam17 said:


> Finally...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loTA6bA6Kk8
> 
> ...


----------



## gopajti (Mar 11, 2012)

new topic, Explorer Series
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?334800-Nitecore-Explorer-Series-(EC1-EC2-EA1-EA2)

TM15, TM20
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?334781-Nitecore-TM15-and-TM20


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 9, 2012)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I got my TM11 today! I got mix feelings....
> 
> It is that bright? Yes but 2000lumen I don't think so! I will prove this later. It's definitely not as bright as the DRY 3*XML 3 mode 4A CW version. The tint is also a bit yellowish at the hotspot. The DRY tint is 100% white. Worth 3 times the price? Hmmmm depends on what your priority is. I will do some beam-shots tonight!
> 
> The UI is unique and nice though.



vinhnguyen54,

I received my nitecore TM11 which is supposed to be the CW version but I noticed it is neutral compared to other cool white lights I own like the sunwayman v10r ti.

Could you post some beamshots of your TM11 next to the DRY 3 xXML?

Thank you


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 9, 2012)

Draven, I saw vin's sold his dry on the mp before not unless he bought another again.

I own a 3 mode cool white dry before and the tm11 is in no way can match the brightness of the dry.

The dry simply put pure white while the tm11 is on the neutral/cool side.


----------

